# Rain -- chasing the wind ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Since the fish have been scarce, Rain spends much of her "beach time" running & running & ... :


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Glad to see you are breaking in your new camera. Just gorgeous! How about some Rain in repose, we always see her in motion.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lovely as ever! Only I think it's the wind that's chasing Rain.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing pics - beautiful,happy girl!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I love seeing new Rain pictures! 
Clearly the new camera loves Rain as much as the old one


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

THANKS FOR MAKING MY DAY AGAIN!!!!!! CAN gINGER AND I COME AND LIVE WITH YOU AND RAIN? LOL


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

She is clearly loving life in Florida! These are gorgeous pix of a beautiful dog. Do you have to wash her everytime she visits the beach?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

laura1960 said:


> She is clearly loving life in Florida! These are gorgeous pix of a beautiful dog. Do you have to wash her everytime she visits the beach?


Thank you !

A good shower with a garden hose usually does it, unless it's a bath day anyway.




CT Girl said:


> ... How about some Rain in repose, we always see her in motion.


Rain in the morning :


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

look where you live!!! right on the water I am soooo jealous!!! she is a beautiful dog!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish I could have Lily run like that most days, then maybe she would be tired enough to drop off to sleep quickly. I bet Rain sleeps really well after those outings.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

A beautiful backdrop to take a picture of your beautiful girl. Rain in repose is lovely, she can be still! Good point Catherine, I bet Rain sleeps like a baby after a mangrove outing.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I wish I could have Lily run like that most days, then maybe she would be tired enough to drop off to sleep quickly. I bet Rain sleeps really well after those outings.





CT Girl said:


> A beautiful backdrop to take a picture of your beautiful girl. Rain in repose is lovely, she can be still! Good point Catherine, I bet Rain sleeps like a baby after a mangrove outing.


Thank you !

Though I'd like to set Rain free every day, we are actually on a very short leash timewise. We have, on average, 2 hours (once or twice a week --we usually can make it to the "beach" only once a month). It's not enough, and Rain is almost never ready to return home. Around the house, Rain is almost always relaxed, unobtrusive, sweet (occasionally, a little mischievous, just for fun)... remarkable ... she is the light of my life !


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Thank you !
> 
> *Though I'd like to set Rain free every day, we are actually on a very short leash timewise. We have, on average, 2 hours (once or twice a week --we usually can make it to the "beach" only once a month). *It's not enough, and Rain is almost never ready to return home. Around the house, Rain is almost always relaxed, unobtrusive, sweet (occasionally, a little mischievous, just for fun)... remarkable ... she is the light of my life !


Nooooo!! Don't tell me that! I live with this wonderful picture of Rain living on the wild side every day, a free spirit with the sea breeze in her curls and the smell of the mangroves in her oh so elegant nose! Like a pirate's lady! 

Although I have to say she does do "repose" beautifully, just like she does everything else 

She's fabulous!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

You always have such gorgeous pictures! One day, if you have the time and inclination, I'd be so appreciative if you would post a technical "how to" about how to get such great poodle action shots! What settings do you use on your camera? Are there particular technical features/specifications that a camera needs to have to get such good, clear pictures?

All my "action shots" of Begley are out of focus (at best) or completely miss having him in the frame (at worst) because the camera is too slow or I aim it too poorly.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Nooooo!! Don't tell me that! I live with this wonderful picture of Rain living on the wild side every day, a free spirit with the sea breeze in her curls and the smell of the mangroves in her oh so elegant nose! Like a pirate's lady! ...
> 
> She's fabulous!


Perhaps some day ... when my job here is done .... I think she is fabulous too ! Thank you !



Rusty said:


> You always have such gorgeous pictures! One day, if you have the time and inclination, I'd be so appreciative if you would post a technical "how to" about how to get such great poodle action shots! What settings do you use on your camera? Are there particular technical features/specifications that a camera needs to have to get such good, clear pictures?
> 
> ...


Thank You !

I have put a reply here : http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/16458-picture-taking-editing-q-tip-thread-2.html#post1098929


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovely as always! Rain my dear, you are an amazing girl!


----------

